# Time to get to work - rigging/prepping a new (to me) boat



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

I finally picked up the boat I made a deposit on almost a month ago.

28' McKee w/Twin F225s @ 476hrs

It needs an electronics upgrade, I need to address a low RPM high water temp alarm (probably due to midsection corrosion which I've dealt with before), and I need to give the pumps and electric system a solid once over. I also want to either strip or refinish the bottom. I'm looking forward to making it my own.

It will be a little while before she's ready to get bloody, but I'm over-paranoid when it comes to offshore safety as I've seen too many instances of what can and will happen. I guess that's a Pro and a Con of being in the USCG.

Otherwise, the hull is very clean and solid as can be.

The trailer I bought brand new in Tampa area on the way down there. It's from ACE trailers and I can't say enough good things about it and the owner. He was $1000 less than the next cheapest manufacturer, and made it in 4 days (as opposed to 6-8wks from most of the others). It tows amazing, which is exactly what I needed since I pulled it with a 1/2 ton. (Yes, I Know a 3/4 or 1 ton would be better). Towing it home from Miami w/1500 pickup was not nearly as bad as I expected. I averaged about 7.5-8.5mpg and 62mph. The worst part was between Beaumont and the TX/LA border where the lanes are narrow.

Any recommendations on current solid electronics packages for our area would be appreciated. I plan to visit breakwater soon.

Also, considering fixing the Yamaha, selling them and repowering to Suzuki. Do our Local Suzuki dealers price match? I got a great price from Florida...

I'm open to suggestions on safety gear. I'm familiar with the minimum, and plan to go well beyond it...but always love seeing and hearing the ideas of others.

Just thought I'd share the excitement and get a few ideas from the knowledge base.

Thanks in advance
SQ
























Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephan boutin (Jul 3, 2015)

Congrats, nice boat,


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Congrats on the new ride, digging the storage as well.


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Easy answer if budget is not constrained by money  - Add a couple of Df250s and the latest Garmin package. 

Depending on what you plan to do, you could add more bits and pieces, i.e. 1kw+ ducers, extra sonar, etc.

How is the rod storage? Looks a bit light from pics


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Where'dMyBaitGo said:


> Easy answer if budget is not constrained by money  - Add a couple of Df250s and the latest Garmin package.
> 
> Depending on what you plan to do, you could add more bits and pieces, i.e. 1kw+ ducers, extra sonar, etc.
> 
> How is the rod storage? Looks a bit light from pics


It has plenty below deck, but not enough on top. 
I plan to add one across the back of the splash well bulkhead.

I've got an quote on a pair of DF300s. Who's the recommended dealer around here? The quote I got is from International Marine in Florida. I'm curious how close people will be here locally. I tried to get repower quotes at the summer boat show, and no one was interested. Odd.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

ShawnQ said:


> I've got an quote on a pair of DF300s. Who's the recommended dealer around here? The quote I got is from International Marine in Florida.


I bought a pair of df300s from IMS last year. They had great prices shipped or installed. I would NOT recommend them do any work on your boat, I made that regretful mistake.

But, having said that, and hating them immensely, you probably can't beat their prices shipped to your preferred installer.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Where'dMyBaitGo said:


> I bought a pair of df300s from IMS last year. They had great prices shipped or installed. I would NOT recommend them do any work on your boat, I made that regretful mistake.
> 
> But, having said that, and hating them immensely, you probably can't beat their prices shipped to your preferred installer.


Great info, thanks! I will get a revised shipped quote from them. Their installed price was almost $20k less than Ron Hoover, who is the only one who quoted me at the boat show. And he did it out of a price list book...

I will probably get the yamahas going and run them a while. They run fine... just need to do the midsections for peace of mind.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

ShawnQ said:


> Great info, thanks! I will get a revised shipped quote from them. Their installed price was almost $20k less than Ron Hoover, who is the only one who quoted me at the boat show. And he did it out of a price list book...
> 
> I will probably get the yamahas going and run them a while. They run fine... just need to do the midsections for peace of mind.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I'd rather punch 100 holes into the bottom of my boat with a drill that than to let Ron Hoover anywhere near it. So in this case they did you a favor.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Kenner21 said:


> I'd rather punch 100 holes into the bottom of my boat with a drill that than to let Ron Hoover anywhere near it. So in this case they did you a favor.


I kind of figured that. I just wanted the Outboards...I'd hang them myself

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice storage barn


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

stammster said:


> Nice storage barn[/quote
> Thanks!
> 
> That's the 2nd garage at the new house, part of the compromise when we sold our canal home in Bayou Vista. The wife wanted to move inland for better school districts and a 'normal' neighborhood - I agreed, with the stipulations that I'd have 2 garages, sell the bay boat and get an offshore boat.
> ...


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice compromise, we did the same moving to Friendswood, wish WR had bigger lots! Lol..


----------



## Get'er Wet (Aug 25, 2016)

Good looking boat!


----------



## Dufrsp31 (May 21, 2015)

Congrats on the new boat Shawn!


----------



## Liviu (Jan 17, 2017)

ShawnQ said:


> I finally picked up the boat I made a deposit on almost a month ago.
> 
> 28' McKee w/Twin F225s @ 476hrs
> 
> ...


Very nice rig, I finished my 270 cobia walk around last year, all new electrical, all new pumps steering and starboard motor, had the port motor on my 21' whaler revenge and just took it off and put it on the cobia, only 120 hours on it when I did the swap.

A few weeks ago Ron Hoover had a sale on suzukis with 200s' at under 11grand.

PM me and I can give you a contact at LMC marine, got my starboard 2016 Suzuki 175 for 11,800 just $900 more than what I could have gotten down on Florida so it saved me the trip.
For my rig which weighs only 4000 lbs dry the 175s' are an ideal combination of power and fuel savings, I'm thinking you want to match the power you have or come close.

By the way you're not alone towing with a 1500 a rig that size, I do the same with safety in mind and never felt overwhelmed, yes a 3/4 or 1 ton would be ideal but decided to run the wheels off this one literally.


----------



## MTSkibum (Mar 12, 2014)

Congrats, that is a good looking boat.


----------



## LEDERMARINE (Apr 27, 2012)

I would be more than happy to quote you here at Leader Marine. I will be back in the office Tuesday, 979-849-2628


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lazycreek (Jul 14, 2016)

*rigging/prepping*

Congrats on the new rig! I won't opine on the best electronics today but will share a few thoughts. I preferred Furuno radar & sounders and Garmin plotters, some consideration may be in order based on type of fishing and distance you plan, others say you can't get too many rod holders, i liked redundancy on safety, i.e. hand held radio, navigation, messaging, sat. phone, EPIRB, PLB, etc. Signal electronics in Freeport done me a good job on my recently sold and still missing 32' fountain kept at my canal house at San Luis Pass--also not a big fan of carrying extra gas on deck! Get it in the water and go enjoy, tight lines.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

The 225 s are problematic- had them myself. Re powered with the latest version- completely different motors !


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

I think 225's yamahas are OK. It isn't that expensive to have the exhaust tubes and plates replaced if that's what the problem is. Maybe $1500 all in.

I would love to have newer motors too but since you already have these you might just give them some love.

HTH
James


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

I called for quotes around here to repower with suzukis and no one can come even remotely close to international marine or outboard specialties. Once I'm ready I'm just going to have to trailer the boat down there.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Wizness said:


> I called for quotes around here to repower with suzukis and no one can come even remotely close to international marine or outboard specialties. Once I'm ready I'm just going to have to trailer the boat down there.


Did you see if they would install Engines if you brought them to them?


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

mrsh978 said:


> The 225 s are problematic- had them myself. Re powered with the latest version- completely different motors !


What problems make them problematic?
Once the exhaust is repaired, it seems they run forever from what I've found.

I had one on the bay boat I sold, so I'm at least familiar with them.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

jamesw said:


> I think 225's yamahas are OK. It isn't that expensive to have the exhaust tubes and plates replaced if that's what the problem is. Maybe $1500 all in.
> 
> I would love to have newer motors too but since you already have these you might just give them some love.
> 
> ...


James,

I'm familiar with the exhaust repair and will have no problem doing it myself.
I will likely do just that. Everything else checked out well on them. Low hours but the corrosion has the Midsection pretty rough looking already.


----------



## AHL_1901 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice boat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

Common problems with the early 225's are exhaust tube corrosion and corrosion in the thermostat housing. Once fixed they run a long time. One thing nice about the 225's vs the 250's is that the 225's are not interference engines. So if you ever lose a timing belt or have a problem when the motor is spinning your valves won't hit the pistons. Pros and cons to everything...

HTH
James


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

My 225 s-did the mid section repair with " kit" from Yamaha. Year and a half later- with less than 60 hrs on it ( Yamaha documented)- port mid section failed again. Motor flushed after every use and barn kept. Yamaha would not even "help" on next parts kit needed. Another $500 parts hit. They offered no explanation how the fixit kit didn't last any longer than it did. Wasn't real impressed with that response from them


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

mrsh978 said:


> My 225 s-did the mid section repair with " kit" from Yamaha. Year and a half later- with less than 60 hrs on it ( Yamaha documented)- port mid section failed again. Motor flushed after every use and barn kept. Yamaha would not even "help" on next parts kit needed. Another $500 parts hit. They offered no explanation how the fixit kit didn't last any longer than it did. Wasn't real impressed with that response from them


That's my main reason for wanting to switch - their lack of customer service.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

Kenner21 said:


> I'd rather punch 100 holes into the bottom of my boat with a drill that than to let Ron Hoover anywhere near it. So in this case they did you a favor.


that's a pretty good assessment of RH boats.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

For the record- I repowered with 225 4s Yamaha s. Even with a butthole tech, motors are stout


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

mrsh978 said:


> For the record- I repowered with 225 4s Yamaha s. Even with a butthole tech, motors are stout


What year?
My quotes for yamahas are almost twice as expensive.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Shawn,

I put over 1200 hrs on 2004 Trip 225 Yammi's, they are bulletproof engines. Never had any midsection issues with ours. I'd run them engines hard, you have a solid 1000+ hrs of life left.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> I put over 1200 hrs on 2004 Trip 225 Yammi's, they are bulletproof engines. Never had any midsection issues with ours. I'd run them engines hard, you have a solid 1000+ hrs of life left.


These definitely have some mid-section issues...but I'll likely fix them and run them.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Anything simrad! The EVO line is killer and total scan for shallower waters is really fun to use. Let me know if you want a price on it.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Wizness said:


> I called for quotes around here to repower with suzukis and no one can come even remotely close to international marine or outboard specialties. Once I'm ready I'm just going to have to trailer the boat down there.


Call Busha boat works in bay city they will compete


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

My two where /are 2016 s.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

saltaholic said:


> Call Busha boat works in bay city they will compete


When it comes time I may. I got quoted 29k for white 200 suzukis, digital c10 gauges, full rigging, custom switch panel, sea trials and other things as well. I hope I can find a place down here that can match I just don't see the places in TX getting anywhere near the volume in Florida.


----------



## Smj (Sep 1, 2016)

I have a complete garmin 7612 xsv with auto pilot , radar and 3k chirp sounder if you are interested. Gps and radar is 5 month old. I'm switching over to furuno. Give me a call. 2819018820


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

I was thinking that looked just like a Sedona garage... got a 25 mako a dodge truck and a trailer in ours now. These garages are awesome . Nice boat!!!



ShawnQ said:


> stammster said:
> 
> 
> > Nice storage barn[/quote
> ...


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

Smj said:


> I have a complete garmin 7612 xsv with auto pilot , radar and 3k chirp sounder if you are interested. Gps and radar is 5 month old. I'm switching over to furuno. Give me a call. 2819018820
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will you split any of that up? I might be interested in the chartplotter and sounder.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Wizness said:


> When it comes time I may. I got quoted 29k for white 200 suzukis, digital c10 gauges, full rigging, custom switch panel, sea trials and other things as well. I hope I can find a place down here that can match I just don't see the places in TX getting anywhere near the volume in Florida.


I bought my 200 Suzuki's at www.cougarmarineusa.com 
I would definitely give them a call.


----------



## Smj (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm trying to sell everything at one time. Sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

Suncoast is pretty reasonable, and Chris is a good mechanic


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Finally making some progress on the Yamaha midsection corrosion repair. While it was apart, I opened up a can of worms (or a can of paint, I guess I should say!)










You can see two holes in this photo where the corrosion ate through the exhaust midsection.














































And here is the newly assembled mid-section, corrosion free.










Like I said...since it was all apart, I decided to paint it. I figured since I had to pretty much strip all of the aluminum parts that were bottom painted, or had barnacles...I went ahead and opted to go from grey to white.

The side covers have some pretty bad sun fade on the port engine...but otherwise they're in good shape.










Here they are all sanded down w/400 wet










Here's the lower unit sanded down. There were several layers of bottom paint on the skeg. There were also deep scratches, so I had to pretty much go down to metal










To Be Continued...


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Here's the lower 'leg', with no exhaust installed, sanded down










Cowling, lower cowling, and trim pieces...



















This image shows what the PPG DX533 and DX503 do to the bare aluminum. It's an acid wash and 'etch' that preps the bare aluminum for paint.



















Here are the mounting brackets and the swivel assembly.










And here's the first coat of PPG epoxy primer:





































To be continued....


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

I hope to get some paint on it in the morning. I'm pleased with it already! :dance:

The bad thing is...I still have a whole other engine to do :headknock
I was debating between the new Suzuki 300s...or dropping a few grand into these low hour F225s. Once they're back together, they'll have all new exhaust, new paint, new filters, t-stats, water pumps, anodes, etc...pretty much every maintenance item I can replace. They should last me a while, at least until I'm ready for the 300s.

SQ


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice work, they are looking good.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

looking good so far Shawn! keep us in the loop on your progress...
snookered


----------



## GETREEL (Oct 15, 2010)

*How much do you charge?*

I have two 04 F150's that I would love to drop off with you and have painted white, thats going to look really sweet.:cheers:


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Where did you get the etching primers -- PPG DX533 and DX503?? I have to paint the skeg on my G2 so would like to add this to the prep work. Had considered using the zinc primer but the etching stuff looks like a better approach.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Where did you get the etching primers -- PPG DX533 and DX503?? I have to paint the skeg on my G2 so would like to add this to the prep work. Had considered using the zinc primer but the etching stuff looks like a better approach.


There's an auto paint store off of hwy 3 between 646 and 517, I forget the name. It's a PPG dealer.

I will look at the paperwork in a few.

To be honest, if I was just doing a skeg, I wouldn't bother. They get rubbed and bumped so much that I doubt it will help. The stuff is also pricey, and I don't think it would be worth paying for such a small amount.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

GETREEL said:


> I have two 04 F150's that I would love to drop off with you and have painted white, thats going to look really sweet.


As much as I'd love to help, I don't even have time to finish my own stuff!

I know in Florida they are $1000-3000/engine. I would think you could find someone local to do about the same. If your paint is in good shape, it will be a lot easier. Mine was pretty rough.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I've bought stuff from that paint store in the past but didn't think about them.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Thanks for the info. I've bought stuff from that paint store in the past but didn't think about them.


Tasco auto color.

Got paint on it all today. Other than the stupid love bugs landing in it...it turned out pretty well considering it's being sprayed outdoor in a literal construction zone. Minimal dirt/dust despite the breeze. Definitely looks a lot better than before.

Now I have to reassemble it and start on the next one!


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Looks great Shawn!


----------



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

That looks great Shawn! All this work is going to be worth it when you have great running and good looking F225s on your boat. Reconditioned F225s have to be the most economical solution around. I got mine from a shop in Florida that re-does then and it was definitely worth it. 

Cheers
James


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Here's a bit of an update. Got the port engine finished up, decals and all...now have the starboard side pretty much torn down.

Time for the exhaust repair, followed by prep and paint!

Good news is, the blocks look 100% new underneath, so the corrosion is only in the midsection. The starboard engine had no alarms...so it may not even be corroded too bad. I haven't gotten far enough into it to tell, yet.

Powerhead off of the starboard engine. Time to drop the bracket/mid section, and replace it with the Yamaha update kit. Then sanding/prep on everything (the worst part).



















Fishin buddy can taste the snapper/mahi/tuna already!










I still need to finish removing the bottom paint from the transom, clean up the rust stains, install the new trim tabs, and polish the whole thing. One thing at a time!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

dang... images not loading for me on the last post. I have been following this one as it is looking really good.


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

fishinguy said:


> dang... images not loading for me on the last post. I have been following this one as it is looking really good.


Not sure why they aren't working...here's a few pics!





































Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Wow that motor came out impressive. Looks better than new.


----------



## Doghouse2 (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking great. Have you decided on how you are going to remove the bottom paint? Any ball park estimates on cost yet?


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Doghouse2 said:


> Looking great. Have you decided on how you are going to remove the bottom paint? Any ball park estimates on cost yet?


I used a citrus strip paste on the area under the port engine and to the midline, and it actually worked decent. I applied it, let it sit a bit and scraped it with a plastic scraper. Then used a green pad to get the rest, followed by 800/1000/1500 sandpaper and then polish with 3M perfect it.

It's a ton of work, and I know there are faster ways...but I'm stubborn and may end up tackling it myself just to save money. Blocking it up to get the bottom may be an issue.

I will do the whole transom, and then decide.

I haven't had it quoted yet... so no idea on price.

Here's a good pic showing the finish I achieved.

















Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Where'dMyBaitGo (Feb 15, 2015)

Thats a nice mirror shine there. Good effort!


----------



## Dufrsp31 (May 21, 2015)

Looks awesome Shawn! You should be proud of your hard work. Can't wait to see the boat finished and blood on the decks. I'm starting to wet sand/polish my boat this week to prep it for a ceramic coating. It's all worth it to have silky smooth surfaces so all that blood doesn't stick and clean up is a snap. 
Cheers!


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Very impressive work, you should be very proud.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Looking good


----------



## Texas76mako (Jan 22, 2017)

ShawnQ said:


> stammster said:
> 
> 
> > Nice storage barn[/quote
> ...


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Texas76mako said:


> ShawnQ said:
> 
> 
> > Shawn, looks like we live in the same neighborhood.. When i get back from offshore ill have to come check out your boat!
> ...


----------

